# RUSTIC Archery winter League



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

The *RUSTIC* sport shop in _Howard City_ will be having its pre-season 5 spot winter league meeting on Sat Dec. 27th @10AM. 
All are welcome, all skill level's, all age's. There will be an seperate league for Kid's too!
Leagues to begin middle of Janurary, General NFAA rules apply.
12 weeks, with Our club Banquet date T.B.A.

Located at 519 Ensly, on old 131 south end of Howard City at Walnut st.


Hope to see you there!

BD


----------

